# FOUR SAILS, Virginia Beach~Northend~1BR King Bed w/Dbl Balcony 5/21-5/28  $700



## Egret1986 (Apr 6, 2016)

PM or Email w/questions about unit, resort or the Virginia Beach oceanfront.  I am a local owner.  

http://www.timesharevacationsblog.com/virginia-beach-resorts/four-sails/

This is a great oceanfront resort at the North end of the Virginia Beach Boardwalk near Neptune Park and the 31st corridor with shopping, restaurants and entertainment within walking distance or a short bike ride.  Four Sails offers guests complimentary beach cruisers and WIFI.  There is an indoor pool and onsite parking garage.  Katie's 33rd Street Café is also onsite.  There is daily trash pick up and towel exchange, and a midweek tidy and linen change.  The staff are always friendly and helpful.

Unit is 1BR (702) with king bed, bath with large jetted tub, a double balcony, and a full kitchen.  Bedroom and living area both access the oceanfront balcony.

The following weekend festival is being held at 31st Street.

The Sonrise Music Festival

05/20/2016 – 05/22/2016

The Virginia Beach Oceanfront will come alive with the sounds of Positive/Alternative Music presented on the beach. This family-friendly event will be held at the 31st Neptune Park at the Va Beach Oceanfront and feature Top Christian artists offering a variety of musical genres including cutting edge Top 40, Hip Hop, Indie, and Inspirational music. Attendees will have the opportunity win a chance to meet national and local celebrities and will be able to browse and shop at numerous local vendor booths along the Boardwalk.

VIP & Meet and Greet tickets (Preferred Seating) on Sale at Itickets.com

Free to General Public , Non-perishables collected at the door to benefit the homeless in our community


Address: 31st Street
Virginia Beach, VA 23451


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Free + almost free things to do in virginia beach*

http://www.visitvirginiabeach.com/visitors/articles/free/

May is a great time to visit Virginia Beach!


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 18, 2016)

*TIDEWATER COMICON!!!  May 21-22, 2016  SPECIAL GUESTS *

http://tidewatercomicon.com/

05/21/2016 10:00 AM – 6:00 PM, 
05/22/2016 10:00 AM – 5:00 PM

Don't miss the Tidewater Comicon at the Virginia Beach Convention Center!

Admission Fee


PS  The 1BR at Four Sails - May 21-28, 2016  $700 is available.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 24, 2016)

*Restaurants galore!*

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g58277-Virginia_Beach_Virginia.html

There are many great restaurants located at the oceanfront within walking distance for the resort.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Warbirds over the beach!*

http://www.vbairshow.com/

Travel to the warmth of Virginia Beach, alongside the bright sunshine of the Atlantic shoreline, where German submarines once hunted merchant ships in the Gulfstream waters. Look up in the sky, where you will see fighters and bombers of our armed forces patrol the countryside to protect our homeland from the Axis forces.

You will experience all this and more during the weekend before Memorial Day with hundreds of re-enactors, actual warplanes of these times and entertainment reminiscent of the 1940s. 


Saturday, May 21, 2016 

  9:00 AM - Gates open for all. Wonderful food and souvenir vendors onsite
 10:00 AM - Live musical entertainment commences
 1:00 PM - Aircraft flight operations begin
 3:30 PM - Aircraft complete flight operations
 5:00 PM - Dinner, steak or chicken (advance ticket required)
 6:00 PM - Hangar dance
 9:00 PM - Taps. Conclusion of dance. 


Sunday, May 22, 2016 

  9:00 AM - Gates open for all. Wonderful food and souvenir vendors onsite
 10:00 AM - Live musical entertainment commences
 1:00 PM - Aircraft flight operations begin
 3:30 PM - Aircraft complete flight operations
 5:00 PM - Conclusion of weekend events


----------



## lweverett (Apr 29, 2016)

This is a good resort in a great location.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 3, 2016)

*Available for $600*

As stated, this is a great location at the VA Beach oceanfront.  It's at the north end.  It's the little gem in the middle of the "big boys".

Well maintained, daily trash pick-up and towel exchange, mid-week linen change and tidy, complimentary WIFI and beach cruisers, friendly staff, onsite cafe with expensive meals, great wide beach in front of the resort.


----------



## RLS50 (May 3, 2016)

I am surprised this is still available.   We would take advantage of this if we weren't already on vacation this week.   This is located in a great area along the VB oceanfront and is a good unit location on the 7th floor.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 12, 2016)

*I'm surprised also.*



RLS50 said:


> I am surprised this is still available.   We would take advantage of this if we weren't already on vacation this week.   This is located in a great area along the VB oceanfront and is a good unit location on the 7th floor.



Available 5/21-5/28
One bedroom with King bed
Double Oceanfront Balcony
Daily towel exchange and trash pickup
Mid-week cleaning
Complimentary WIFI and Beach Cruisers
Onsite Parking Garage
$600

Fortunately, this one won't go to waste.  If it doesn't rent, I live locally and spending a week at the Virginia Beach oceanfront isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 18, 2016)

*Weather forecast has improved for this week and it's looking pretty nice!*

Shaping up so far to be a nice week at the beach in 70's and 80's.  Only rain in the forecast will be the day of check-in.

Great rate for an oceanfront King at the north end of the Boardwalk!


----------



## Egret1986 (May 25, 2016)

*No Longer Available*

Using this week myself.  Weather is in upper eighties with sunny skies! :whoopie:


----------

